
Coffee May Protect Against Cancer, W.H.O. Concludes - troydavis
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/coffee-may-protect-against-cancer-w-h-o-concludes/
======
troydavis
Here's the WHO committee's press release: [http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-
centre/pr/2016/pdfs/pr244_E.pdf](http://www.iarc.fr/en/media-
centre/pr/2016/pdfs/pr244_E.pdf)

Journal article (behind a paywall):
[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-20...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanonc/article/PIIS1470-2045\(16\)30239-X/fulltext)

------
nibs
NY Times (1981!) talking about how coffee is linked to pancreas cancer:
[http://www.nytimes.com/1981/03/12/us/study-links-coffee-
use-...](http://www.nytimes.com/1981/03/12/us/study-links-coffee-use-to-
pancreas-cancer.html)

The cliche that everything causes and prevents cancer holds.

